# setfib & pthreads: different threads and different FIBs



## ogogon (Dec 26, 2020)

Colleagues, please tell me, is it possible in one application to initiate network traffic from different pthreads within different FIBs?

Thanks in advance for the answers to the essence of my question,
Ogogon.


----------



## mark_j (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes


----------

